# Telemetria En un Monoplaza



## x3ro (Mar 23, 2010)

Buenos Dias Desde Colombia. Bueno soy estudiante de electronica de 3 semestre y actualmente estoy participando en un concurso de realizar un monoplaza (Carro parecido a f1) entonces me corresponde realizar la parte electronica del monoplaza.

Bueno pienso hacerle un sistema de medicion de parametros a variables del carro como Temperatura, Rpm, Velocidades angular, aceleracion, presion en los motores, nivel de la gasolina y algo asi, y todo sea enviado via inalambrica a un pc.

ya algo parecido he hecho con un motor DC leyendo la corriente y el volta y temperatura, y la transmision de los datos tambien se como hacerla.

quisiera saber propuestas ya  tengo algunas cosas y circuitos peor aun me falta entocnes quisiera saber en que me pueden aportar..

ademas el sistemas de cambios se hara por medio de quick shiffter o cambio rapido muy utilizado en la formula GP

gracias x3ro

Otra cosa Manejo Programacion En C para pic, Y Arduino, espero sus aportes y sus ideas respecto al tema gracias nuevamente


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 24, 2010)

Lo más habitual suelen ser los sensores de aceleración y giro (acelerómetros y giróscopos). Para lo primero, con una Arduino y un Nunchuck de la Wii ya tienes para coger los datos. Para lo segundo, igual tendrás que mirar que hay (en Sparkfun hay bastante cosa).

Respecto a la temperatura, te recomiendo que uses una NTC siempre que te sea posible. Es lo más sencillo. Hice un tutorial de cómo hacer algo al respecto y algo de DSP que está en la Wikipedia de la Webdearde, y dada la modularidad del código, es fácilmente transportable a varios micros y plataformas.

Quizás algo de CAN te podría ser de utilidad, pero creo que esto puede ser MUY complejo (por los 'telegramas', no por el HW ni el periférico 'per se').


----------



## x3ro (Mar 24, 2010)

Amigo Gracias  pues si utilizare un acelerometro que me servira para mostrar la posciion del auto, e igualmente me servira como sensor de choque..

sera que puedes pasar el tutorial ... y el sensor de temperatura.. al rato paso cual es la motor que utilizaremos para asi tener una vision de como tomar los datos de los sensores del motor.. ojo no puedo tomar datos desde la ECU entonces como podria tomar informacion desde los sensores


----------



## x3ro (Mar 25, 2010)

bueno ya he escogido el acelerometro es un freescale MMA7261QT que me da hasta 10 G
por que en curvas el auto alcanza 6 G


----------



## Beamspot (Mar 26, 2010)

¿6G, es un F1 o similar?

Determinar la posición del monoplaza a partir de integrar el acelerómetro no es muy fiable. Siendo una aplicación de exteriores, yo añadiría un GPS, que son baratos hoy en día (Mira en sparkfun).


----------



## x3ro (Mar 26, 2010)

Bueno amigo El monoplaza tiene las siguientes dimensiones .. 
largo: 4 metros
Ancho: 2 metros
Alto: 1 metro
Motor: GSXR de 1000 cm3
potencia Motor: 185 caballos de fuerza
Velocidad maxima del monoplaza: 250 k/h
..
Y si utilizaria el Gps Como lo utilizaria


----------



## egimeno (Abr 12, 2010)

Entiendo que cuando dice "determinar la posición" se refiere a determinar su inclinación sobre ambos ejes, y su inercia lateral y longitudinal, cosa que puede detectar bien con un acelerómetro. 
Atención a un detalle. Cuando el coche se encuentra sometido a fuerzas de inercia lateral a la vez que a inclinaciones laterales (ejemplo, curva peraltada), ambas fuerzas se van a leer solapadas en el sensor, pues ambas quedan reflejadas en el acelerómetro. Y en el eje longitudinal (frenando o acelerando mientras se va por una carretera en cuesta) pasará lo mismo


----------



## Beamspot (Abr 19, 2010)

Para intentar quitar las fuerzas de aceleración respecto de la gravedad, sirven los giróscopos. Siendo una aplicación de exteriores, sigo recomendando el GPS, que no se pierde nada y son baratos (menos de 60€).

Podría ser divertido medir las pulsaciones de un piloto. Los motores de las Suzi no tienen fama de ser precisamente 'tranquilos'. Temperatura del habitáculo, motor, refrigerante, RPM, apertura de gas, presión en el pedal de freno, velocidad (a ver como la mides...), posición del volante, quizás sensor de marcha insertada (aunque esto es derivable de la velocidad y de las RPM) son algunos de los valores más 'estándar'.

Otra cosa que suele gustar mucho medir a los ingenieros de automoción es la posición de los amortiguadores o altura respecto del suelo cerca de cada rueda, para así detectar el apoyo/fuerza que se ejerce sobre ellas. Eso ayuda a determinar coeficientes de rozamiento, fuerzas aplicadas y aplicables en frenada, giro, aceleración, aerodinámicas, de tal manera que suele ser la base para realizar el control de estabilidad electrónico. Pero medirlo no es fácil (busca LVDT).


----------



## x3ro (May 12, 2010)

Bueno amigos llego con avances, la interfaz grafica ya la tengo diseñada, cuando tenga el sistema se las paso..

bueno el acelerometro que utilizare acelerometro MMA7455L, de freescale, solo lo utilizare para medir su inclinacion en los ejes, y el sensor de choque utilizare uno de la ford... bueno
no siendo mas me pondre a programar y hacer la medicion de lso ejes, he trabajado con acelerometros analogos y me han dado buenos resultados, ahora esperar como sera con el digital gracias


----------



## Beamspot (May 13, 2010)

Los acelerómeros sólo sirven para medir inclinación si no hay aceleraciones añadidas. Y en un monoplaza creo, me da la ligera impresión, intuyo, que aceleraciones añadidas son cosas, digamos que comunes. Ya pondrás información, que siempre es interesante.


----------



## egimeno (May 13, 2010)

Lo que comentaba yo en el #7


----------



## hcluf (Jul 26, 2010)

mater no te recomiendo comprar en sparkfun son pocos serios te conviene comprar en http://www.farnell.com/ . compre pero nunca me llego el pedido cuando reclame nunca me dieron información me enviaron un email lavandose  las manos que ellos no podian hacer nada


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 27, 2010)

que el titulo confunde ,monoplaza y pense que era un cesna/avioneta y no un carro o auto 
saludos


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 5, 2010)

Quizás mi memoria me falla, pero es raro que una avioneta, cessna, ultraligero, o similar sea monoplaza. Nisiquiera la venerable Fiessler Storch. Quizás seran monoplanos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 5, 2010)

quizas no conoscas el campo argentino  y las maquinas agricolas como el monoplaza cessna 188 http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cessna_188 
es monoplaza como muchos otros que los ay 
saludos 
pd;
al rey julien no le guta que lo contradigan ,si el dise la vaca vuela contesten ¡¡si ay va planeando¡¡
http://www.avionesenventa.com.ar/clasificados_agricolas.php


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 6, 2010)

Cierto, cierto, existen aviones agrícolas que son monoplaza. Pero es que por aquí, lo más avanzado que hay en aviación es esto:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wright_Flyer


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 6, 2010)

aaa  en tu  pais ay ay mas dinero ,por aca somos pobres ,
saludos colega


----------

